# DS Art!



## Little (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone else get bored and draw pictures in scribble pad? I'm quite proud of my scribbles!


----------



## Orc (May 10, 2007)

I'm d/ling this nao! Looks fun. Look forward to my poop and penis drawings.

EDIT: btw awesome name.


----------



## mthrnite (May 10, 2007)

I'm loving the hole punch! Top job!

Have you tried the Phidias homebrew yet?


----------



## Orc (May 10, 2007)

Not really DSO art... I just tried out Phidias as mthrnite's suggestion. Took awhile since I'm a noob with this DLDI patching thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's my first trial: HOLE PUNCH!


----------



## Little (May 10, 2007)

That's really neat =D I'm def going to have to get Phidias =D


----------



## mthrnite (May 10, 2007)

My take on the hole punch concept... in Phidias. Y'all's are better tho...


----------



## Intruder (May 10, 2007)

hole punch? wtf?


----------



## Little (May 10, 2007)

Isn't that a stapler =D its damn good though!


----------



## Orc (May 10, 2007)

my hole punch is kinda old skool, i have to get a newer one

EDIT: OMG COLORS!


----------



## Little (May 10, 2007)

WOW.


----------



## Orc (May 10, 2007)

Lime Cat!


----------



## Little (May 10, 2007)

WoW! stop being so good


----------



## Kyoji (May 10, 2007)

You people, its not lime cat!
It's Melon Cat!
Get it right!


----------



## lagman (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ May 10 2007 said:


> WoW! stop being so good



Yeah, using talent is like cheating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ROFLcopter!


----------



## azndragonguy115 (May 11, 2007)

should change topic into ds art or something 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/210610...&qh=sort%3Atime


----------



## Tripp (May 11, 2007)

Cool shit people...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit typo


----------



## Orc (May 11, 2007)

What sucks with Phidias:
- Lag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Only one step undo
- Giant raping tentacle penis










This shit is a great time killer but back to Picross


----------



## lagman (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 11 2007 said:


> What sucks with Phidias:
> - Lag
> 
> 
> ...



:'(


----------



## Orc (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ May 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What sucks with Phidias:
> ...


Not you. The tools lag and shit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, you suck too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GARAHAHAHAHAHAHA
btw, I drew a hidden penis for you Lagman.


----------



## lagman (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 11 2007 said:


> Not you. The tools lag and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's just me or the paint bucket almost crash the app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Haven't noticed it, I already have one but thanks


----------



## Orc (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 11 2007 said:


> Yeah, it's just me or the paint bucket almost crash the app


Yeah it takes awhile before it actually fills. Oh and shit, I just found out you can zoom wtf lol. A and B butans.

The extra penis is for your forehead.


----------



## lagman (May 11, 2007)

lol, the zoom function is pretty sweet, works really well.

Thanks, I'm gonna be the most popular boy in the school today. ^^


----------



## lagman (May 12, 2007)

Back on topic:





I know, I know.... it's awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Post yours


----------



## Mewgia (May 13, 2007)

I found the hidden penis orc


----------



## lagman (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ May 13 2007 said:


> I found the hidden penis orc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you find it here?






Hint: There's no penis


----------



## Icarus (May 14, 2007)

1- Is there a way to make the eraiser smaller ?
2- When I draw stuff with the pen, it sometimes makes lines by itself. Does this happen to anyone else ?
3- Is there no Undo option on that thing ?


----------



## lagman (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ May 13 2007 said:


> 1- Is there a way to make the eraiser smaller ?
> 2- When I draw stuff with the pen, it sometimes makes lines by itself. Does this happen to anyone else ?
> 3- Is there no Undo option on that thing ?



If you're talking about Phidias:

1-There's no eraser button, but you can change the pencil size with X/Y.
2-It's lag and it sucks.
3-Select button= Undo/Redo  -limited to one _move_-


----------



## Icarus (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ May 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1- Is there a way to make the eraiser smaller ?
> ...


I was actually talking about DSO Srabble Pad thingy xD Is Phidias better ? Maybe I should install that one.


----------



## lagman (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ May 13 2007 said:


> I was actually talking about DSO Srabble Pad thingy xD Is Phidias better ? Maybe I should install that one.



Well, Phidias is a Drawing Software, so yeah it's better.


----------



## Icarus (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ May 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually talking about DSO Srabble Pad thingy xD Is Phidias better ? Maybe I should install that one.
> ...


Oh alright. I'll try that one just now. I liked DSO one too actually


----------



## sipoon (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 14 2007 said:


> 2-It's lag and it sucks.



The previous version of phidias, does not lag, but you cannot fill, change the size of the canvas


----------



## lagman (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ May 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ May 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 2-It's lag and it sucks.
> ...



Thanks for the tip, the fill function is not that great anyway.


----------



## Darkforce (May 14, 2007)

Phidias looks like an awesome app! Does anyone with an EWin2 Mini SD have any luck getting it to run? I patched the rom with DLDI but it just boots to two white screens. ...I wouldn't be too bothered usually but this app does look extremely cool!


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

What can I say, I love this thread


----------



## beethy (Jun 17, 2007)

I love this thread also!!
Here's the first 2 drawings I did with this program =D
it's fun drawing with my DS.. though a bit limited. 


first one!! =D =D lol






and second!


----------



## OSW (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome stuff guys! Now i have to get onto phidias and contribute.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 17, 2007)

maybe... 7th drawing


----------



## beethy (Jun 17, 2007)

cool, you can also edit stuff in the program i guess. 
i mean, judging from the image above me. 

so you just make sure you save a .bmp the right size, right? 
that's pretty cool =D


----------



## Orc (Jun 17, 2007)

_atleast there's no stitches_...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 17, 2007)

She was asking for it. She just never listens...


----------



## Tdon (Jun 17, 2007)

All I'm waiting for is some hot layer action app! I can't really draw without 'em ;-_-


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> cool, you can also edit stuff in the program i guess.
> i mean, judging from the image above me.
> 
> so you just make sure you save a .bmp the right size, right?
> ...



...ok, I give up, where's the penis?


----------



## Orc (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> ...ok, I give up, where's the penis?
> 
> Shit, forgot to put one for you... I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## beethy (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Tdon @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> All I'm waiting for is some hot layer action app! I can't really draw without 'em ;-_-


yea i need a mask option bad like in oekakie
(IE the black lines are top layer.. everything else bottom)


----------



## Tdon (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ...ok, I give up, where's the penis?
> ...



Nope, it's definetly there:






See?


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

zomg!!!11

I call this one: Barney is gonna raep you!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > cool, you can also edit stuff in the program i guess.
> ...


what...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I totally did that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(google images+Photoshop Essentials 3.0) (Phidias)


----------



## gamermole (Jun 17, 2007)

ok so whats better phidias or draw?

and does anyone know where i could get phidias? i dunno if its just me but i think the sites down?


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

There ya go:
http://www.zshare.net/download/2315072dc7089a/


----------



## gamermole (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> There ya go:
> http://www.zshare.net/download/2315072dc7089a/


thank you very much sir. ill see what i can conjour up


----------



## beethy (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> ...


lmbo


----------

